# Quelle formation?



## Mayalabeille (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

c'est mon premier post sur cette nouvelle version du forum. 

j'aurai besoin de conseils sur le choix d'une formation. Je voudrai au travers de cette formation avoir les clefs pour dire les choses à mes PE. 
Je suis de nature plutôt gentille (non trop gentille) et cela me porte préjudice. Je suis du genre à mon couper un bras pour le donner à mon voisin et tant pis pour moi. Certains parents ont tendance à abuser de moi et j'en ai marre. J'ai parfois l'impression d'être l'esclave des parents et ce n'est pas du tout mon métier ​Je passe pour la méchante de service si je refuse une modification de planning (bah oui je suis chez moi toute la journée!!). Et au final ce sont des situations qui me minent. J'adore mon métier mais les parents sont parfois ... je ne sais pas comment dire... Heureusement, ils ne sont pas tous comme ça!!

Enfin bref, je pense que j'aurai besoin d'une formation qui me permettrait de savoir me positionner en professionnelle?? ou qui me forge le caractère et que je sache dire "non" sans culpabiliser.

Vous me conseillez quoi??

Merci pour les réponses ou conseils que vous me donnerez.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Mayalabeille a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes,
> 
> c'est mon premier post sur cette nouvelle version du forum.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Alors la pro des formations c’est Griselda mais qui doit être en vacances depuis 1 semaine. Le mieux serait de reposer la question en septembre à moins qu’une autre AM puisse vous renseigner.

JE pense qu’il faudrait faire une formation sur le RELATIONNEL EMPLOYEUR / SALARIÉ.comment gérer les demandes SI elles peuvent être acceptées ou PAS et la manière de dire NON.

Alors simplement en vous donnant ma propre expérience, car évidemment j’ai vécu des demandes d’employeurs où j’aurais dû dire NON ...

Donc MAINTENANT *La* *seule* *façon* *est* *de* *se* *dire* « *EST*-*CE* *QUE* *ÇA* *ME* *CONVIENT ?* *OUI* ou *NON* ?
Si NON, répondre « tout simplement » NON  

Franchement faites le et vous verrez la vie est BEAUCOUP + SIMPLE 👍

N’ayez pas peur de le dire car le parent n’a pas eu du tout peur de vous le demander.

Comme dit Griselda « répètes après moi NON NON NON NON » HYPER FACILE et de + le parent fera TRÈS ATTENTION à faire une demande non acceptable 😠😉


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Vous pouvez consulter le catalogue IPERIA, il me semble qu'il y a un module qui ressemble à vos besoins.

Un petit conseil, lorsque vous hésitez car vous ne "savez" pas dire non, dites plutôt : je vais réfléchir et consulter mon planning. Et le lendemain, vous dites : ce n'est pas possible (et sans explications), là vous n'avez pas dit "non", vous avez dit, ce n'est pas possible. (au final celà revient au même, mais les mots ont changé).
Bon courage. S'avoir dire non, c'est pouvoir dire oui. (je vous l'offre !).


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir perso je me débrouille toute seule et avec les années on prend du poil de la bête et on ne se laisse plus faire ... certains PE ont le chic pour nous rabaisser nous imposer les choses mais qd c'est STOP c'est STOP ! dès demain à la moindre demande farfelue dites NON vous verrez que les PE vus en respecteront que mieux ! voir Chantou elle est trop forte là-dessus !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Mon coach c’est Mr Chantou ... il me booste pour leur « rentrer dedans » quand il y a un malaise ...et du coup ils font gaffe


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

D’ailleurs j’aurais dû l'écouter Lorsque j’ai eu un problème ...des problèmes... avec une chieuse ...il y avait même eu la grand-mère qui m’avait appelé pour que j'accepte que le contrat soit modifié SANS IR .... mon mari disait FORT « RACCROCHES RACCROCHES c’est pas elle l’employeur ... » 

Maintenant je l'écoute Et même je lui demande conseil car il est TRÈS fort.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Idem ce post 

Pour info j’ai trouvé quelques posts dont celui-ci dans « message sans réponse »


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Je devrais avoir mes 5 étoiles normalement 😀🙌👋


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Idem ce post
> 
> Pour info j’ai trouvé quelques posts dont celui-ci dans « message sans réponse »


Chantou tu la trouve ou la rubrique message sans réponse stp ?


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Chantou tu la trouve ou la rubrique message sans réponse stp ?


Derniers messages
Trouver des discussions
Discussions sans réponse 

Il faut naviguer


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Juillet 2022)

Super merci chantou j ai trouver


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Super merci chantou j ai trouver


C’est rigolo quand on trouve 😉


----------



## kikine (18 Juillet 2022)

vous verrez quand vous leur direz non au moins une fois cela vous procure une grosse sensation de soulagement 
avant j'étais comme vous, je me suis fait bouffé par un employeur, un jour pas fait comme un autre j'avais un tel ras le bol que j'ai dit non
ça m'a fait tellement de bien  😁 
depuis je m'impose et je n'hésite plus.. mon bien être avant les autres
répétez avec moi "je suis une bonne personne avec et sans laisser tomber les autres"


----------



## Mayalabeille (18 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonsoir perso je me débrouille toute seule et avec les années on prend du poil de la bête et on ne se laisse plus faire ... certains PE ont le chic pour nous rabaisser nous imposer les choses mais qd c'est STOP c'est STOP ! dès demain à la moindre demande farfelue dites NON vous verrez que les PE vus en respecteront que mieux ! voir Chantou elle est trop forte là-dessus !!!


Oui j'aimerai bien rencontrer Chantou, que je prenne exemple sur elle. Car j'adore et je m'en inspire aussi.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Juillet 2022)

Mayalabeille a dit: 


> Oui j'aimerai bien rencontrer Chantou, que je prenne exemple sur elle. Car j'adore et je m'en inspire aussi.


On a toujours besoin de quelqu'un pour nous booster ! 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Mon mari va vous faire un cours 🙌😀 il a l’art et la manière de dire les choses quand c’est trop et ça arrête vite l’interlocuteur 👍


----------



## Aventure (18 Juillet 2022)

Mayalabeille a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes,
> 
> c'est mon premier post sur cette nouvelle version du forum.
> 
> ...


Coucou,

Je te conseillerais de relire ton message lentement, au calme en étant bien concentrée ou de le lire à quelqu'un en qui tu as confiance (pour une prise de distance). 
Tu dis beaucoup de choses sur toi. 
En le lisant, je me disais que tu devais être toute jeune, que tu devais exercer au domicile de tes parents et que tu cherches une solution pour t'émanciper des parents (d'une façon générale)... 
Tu es ta propre formatrice. 
La clé est ta capacité à développer une distance, à la fois personnelle et professionnelle. Bref l'apprentissage de toute une vie.
Ma méthode : la responsabilisation et le 50 50, la plate bande du parent et ta plate bande à toi. Si ta plate bande est pleine de mauvaises herbes, de ronces, de crottes de chiens alors que celle du parent est fleurie et sent merveilleusement bon, à toi d'en conclure quelque chose ! 
Peut être faut il être plus active et moins passive ! Courage, je sais que c'est difficile aujourd'hui.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Mon mari va vous faire un cours 🙌😀 il a l’art et la manière de dire les choses quand c’est trop et ça arrête vite l’interlocuteur 👍


J'ai souvent envoyé le mien car il est beaucoup plus diplomate que moi ! au bout d'un moment je peux exploser et sortir des mots que je peux regretter !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Derniers messages
> Trouver des discussions
> Discussions sans réponse
> 
> Il faut naviguer


Sandrine je viens de trouver + simple direct sur le portable … hier c’était par la tablette donc pas de la même façon 

Donc j’ai fait une capture d’écran pour mieux voir


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Pour les discussions sans message ou autre c’est + rapide à trouver 

Merci qui 🙌😅


----------



## Mayalabeille (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
merci pour tous vos messages. Je vais attendre la réponse de Griselda, l'experte en formation.
Kikine j'ai bien répété ta phrase après toi 
En tout cas, ça m'a bien reboosté ce matin : je me prépare à renvoyer un petit chez lui car ses parents refusent de le faire tester COVID (c'est leur droit) mais aussi de le garder en isolement si pas de test. Enfin bref encore une situation dans laquelle je ne suis pas à l'aise... mais je sais que je suis dans mon droit. 
Une belle journée à toutes et encore merci.


----------



## kikine (18 Juillet 2022)

ben servez vous du protocole et dites leur que de part l'obligation de sécurité que vous avez vis a vis des enfants vous n'avez pas le droit d'accueillir sans test pendant 7 jours isolement obligatoire..  ça ira


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Appelez votre pmi pour avoir un soutien sur ce coup là.
Sur le site de votre CD vous devez avoir un récap des instructions covid. Donc suffit de leur transmettre.


----------



## Mayalabeille (18 Juillet 2022)

Merci Kikine et GénéralMétal1988,

la PMI est prévenue depuis la semaine dernière que les parents vont me faire la "misère".

Le protocole, heureusement qu'il est là et je m'y tiens. Mais les parents du petit refusent de comprendre que nous avons un protocole qui diffère de celui de leur entreprise et encore de celui de l'école. Ils sont bien plus tranquille quand loulou est chez nounou.

Et là, ils montent dans les tours car ils ont été "obligés" de faire un test salivaire à leur enfant (+3 ans) pour pouvoir le garder aujourd'hui.
Heureusement, c'est un contrat qui se termine bientôt et peut-être même plus tôt que prévu si le COVID s'invite dans la maison et là les parents seront bien obligé de garder leur loulou chez eux.

En tout cas, ce matin, il est arrivé avec un test négatif 

Milles mercis ça fait du bien de vous lire.


----------

